
ClassicPress: a hard fork of Wordpress without Gutenberg - ingve
https://medium.com/@scott.bowler83/classicpress-a-hard-fork-of-wordpress-without-gutenberg-1eeb62dd879c
======
httpsterio
This feels a bit like iojs/ayojs without the political influence again.

Forking a project, especially as mainstream as WordPress, isn't all fun and
games.

Maintaining the fork with all the security patches and plugin support is a lot
of work and comes with great responsibility.

I don't think personally that forking has really ever worked as an attempt to
force anyones hand, so I would advice against it unless you're committed to
actually actively maintain and develop the fork for the foreseeable future.

